# Once In A Life Time - Fortress 2 Blue



## HansZimmer

This is the fifth track of the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

Vote in the poll.


----------



## HansZimmer

Score = (1 + 3 + 5) / 3 = 3


----------

